Ask HN: Is Ruby on Rails dying? - anildigital
======
johntdaly
No, we just got version 6 and it has some nice features. The development over
the last years was good but if we are honest Rails is not the cool kid
anymore. About 6 years ago I moved from my Rails job to a node.js job and 3
years ago I moved to another job where I am now using Rails again where I use
it for a data wrangling job. Having a good framework in a language you like is
very important for your own productivity. What made Rails special way back
when was that it was almost the only one. Now it is just one of many. If you
like Ruby chose Rails, if you like PHP, Python or something else you have
choices too.

Recap: Ruby on Rails is not dying, it just isn’t the cool kid anymore.

------
davismwfl
I don't use Ruby on Rails but if you just scan open tech positions you'll see
a lot of new startups and existing companies are based on Ruby. So I'd say it
is not dying, but likely has slowed down some.

IMO every language essentially goes through this, gets popular for some period
and then slows down to become either mainstream or it falls away. I'd
personally say Ruby went mainstream, it definitely isn't fringe and it isn't
the new hot stuff but real companies rely on it daily.

------
nik736
GitHub, Shopify and Basecamp are all running on Rails 6.

~~~
cutler
The Government Digital Services platform (UK) is built with Ruby.

------
macando
> Betteridge's law of headlines is an adage that states: "Any headline that
> ends in a question mark can be answered by the word no".

Truth be told Node.js, Laravel and Phoenix are steadily chipping away at its
piece of the cake.

